# How I store my accessories, everything found at local thrift stores ++++ pic heavy +++++



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 2, 2011)

*How I store my accessories, everything found at local thrift stores ++++ pic heavy +++++*

Not sure if this is where i post this but here goes:

  	Everything I bought at local thrift stores, I LOVE thrift stores you can find so much good stuff!! This is how I organize my perfume, earrings, necklaces, and bracelets..enojy!

	Bought this gold tray for $3 and I have this sitting on top of my dresser:





	I have no idea what this is but I thought it would be perfect for the bracelets it was $1.50





	This is a tie rack, all i did was add ribbon so you couldn't see the hook and voila! This was only $1.00





	I had posted this before but all it is, is a small cardboard box (i was able to get this free at a store here, it held rings)




	I bought this frame for $1.00 and used some left over mesh from a halloween costume and glued it to the back.


----------



## jazzeeluv (Feb 3, 2011)

I love your ideas for accessories storage! I've been thinking about getting a earring holder but I love your idea! And with your red walls in the picture it almost looks like the earrings are on the wall not the mesh lol I love it great collection


----------



## MatryoshkaDoll (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, talk about creative!  You have some awesome storage ideas.


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 18, 2011)

So creative.. I realllllly need to hit up thrift stores.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Thanks for sharing
  	ittybitty


----------



## imabigbully (Feb 18, 2011)

i love that perfume tray.  i've been searching for one like that


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Adorable - I love the perfume tray.


----------



## FourC's (Mar 27, 2011)

I love thrifting. Very nice earring frame, I agree with an above poster that it does look like the earrings are on the wall instead of on mesh.


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Apr 2, 2011)

i think the thing you use for ur bracelets might be an upside down candle holder! i sooo want a tray for my dresser now


----------



## maclovin baby (Apr 16, 2011)

I totally agree with you about the thrift stores,i just recently got a wall mounted light up mirror for a pretty decent price.


----------



## Amber714 (May 1, 2011)

Cute and very creative, I love it!!! Using things like that adds such character to a room


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

Very creative earring holder


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

ooh very nice!


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (May 29, 2011)

Very nice! I've been trying to organize a bit more lately and think I might just have to make my own earring frame ^_^


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

very pretty storage


----------

